# BJJ: 2nd Degree Black Belt



## Hawke (Sep 8, 2010)

Second degree black belt test under Professor Roy Harris.
[yt]UQClTlJzuzU[/yt]


----------



## Steve (Sep 8, 2010)

Hawke said:


> Second degree black belt test under Professor Roy Harris.
> [yt]UQClTlJzuzU[/yt]


Roy Dean is a cool guy.  His blue belt and purple belt DVDs are top notch.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 8, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 8, 2010)

That was awesome to see jujutsu at such a high level.


----------

